# What chain?



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't see much great 'press' on Sram chains....I have all RED, but want to use other chain...recommendations? If DA, can the link that allows for open/ close be used? I hate breaking those chains everytime I need to get a chain off.


----------



## shop rat (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a 1070 chain right now and it's been great. No complaints here. 

Forget the "press" and actually try stuff. You'd be surprised sometimes. 

And yes, the DA chain will work. The quick link should be fine, too.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I use CN 7900 - DA. w/ Force 2010 on my new R3 - perfect...


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Mix*

I have 2010 Rival with a Mavic chain and a Ultegra cassette. Smooth and quiet!


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Adding my voice to the chorus . . . the Rival group on my Scott Addict works much more smoothly and quietly, while providing quicker more confidence inspiring shifts, with a Dura-Ace chain than with the original SRAM chain. That reminds me, it's probably time to get out the chain guage and likely another chain.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

AlanS said:


> I don't see much great 'press' on Sram chains....I have all RED, but want to use other chain...recommendations? If DA, can the link that allows for open/ close be used? I hate breaking those chains everytime I need to get a chain off.


I like my Mavic chain (in the UK chainreactioncycles sold them insanely cheap and I bought 3 Mavic chains for little over £30 instead of the £100 or so).

The strange thing is: the Mavic chain on my SRAM Rival group with SRAM 11-28 cassette allows me to use 34/11 occasionally. Sure it is very noisy and a bad combination better to avoid, however with my SRAM PC1050 chain this combination caused a lot of "hammering" and was impossible to ride.


----------



## janiszew (Nov 4, 2006)

kmc x10 or x10sl.


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I second the x10sl


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I third it!


----------



## JMRR1 (Apr 8, 2009)

KMC x10SL!!! :thumbsup: 

Made my SRAM Red soooo much quieter and nicer to ride... I couldn't believe how much of a difference it made!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm happy with my Ultegra and DA 6700 and 7900 chains with KMC quick links.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

KMC chains are good.

I use the Performance Forte labeled version of the DX10SC (it's only labeled in the box). Got a bunch of them couple of years back before they stopped selling them for something like $15 a chain. Still have two new in boxes left. Work great and they are much quieter than the Ultegra and Dura Ace chains I used before ...which is strange given that KMC makes Shimano chains.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Looks like SRAM is releasing a 1091R cable that is supposed to be quieter than existing SRAM chains:

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/galle...rek-madone-6-series&mlc=gear/in-depth/article


----------



## T. Slothrop (Mar 31, 2010)

Ultegra 6700 + KMC link for me. Shifts better, quieter than the 1090R that was on it.


----------

